# Cone Filter write-up. (For stock MAF, etc)



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright, so you don't like your box filter? Time to remove it, and get a little bit better air flow. But... you also don't have the money for an entire intake from AEM or etc? Just get the cone filter, and conversion piece... end up spending 1/4th to half the cost of a full intake.

A simple install, for putting a generic cone filter on your stock intake, w/ your MAF sensor. Takes about 30-40 minutes, depending on your working speed and what you remove. 

Materials:
Phillips Screwdriver
Wrench set (Don't know the size off hand)
MAF Conversion (Buy at Autozone, 15$)
Cone Filter (Buy anywhere, 3.5" is fine for the tube size)
Bolts (Don't know what size, borrow one of the maf sensor, that connects to the stock intake box)

Start off by removing the stock intake box, and loosening the clamp screws on the intake tube. You'll remove two clamp screws, located at the end of the intake manifold, and again at the map sensor. This will create some working space for later, which trust me, you'll want.Once removed, get it out of the way, move it around just a tad. 

Next, remove your lid to the stock intake box lid, and unplug the maf sensor (I didn't, it was a bit of a challenge without doing that, but I worked through it). Unscrew the MAF sensor from the lid, and move that off to the side (you might want it later). Grab the conversion you bought, and match up the holes, and put the screws through. You'll notice the conversion didn't come with the bolts, so you'll need to have had these already to the side, ready to screw on.

From here, it's a walk in the park. Screw the MAF sensor to the conversion, then place the intake tube back on... as well as your new cone filter.



Performance wise, I'm not sure if it gain's much.. but it does sound nice, removes any air flow restriction, and isn't as hard to replace like your stock box. You'll notice the bottom half of the stock intake box is still in place, I didn't bother removing it - a nice resting place just in case.. There's 3 screws on the bottom, phillips if you'd like to remove, your choice.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

when I put mine in all I had was the 3" cone K&N filter. If you take that bronze color piece that is rivited to the inside of the air box and use a die grinder to cut off the "flared" end and then walla you have an adapter. Than, I clamped the filter down onto that and bolted it to the MAF throttle body, and that's all I did. The intake has an incredible throaty noise under load, but mostly because there is no tube to locate the filter more away from the engine, and all that hot air over there.


----------



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

SentraFourplay said:


> when I put mine in all I had was the 3" cone K&N filter. If you take that bronze color piece that is rivited to the inside of the air box and use a die grinder to cut off the "flared" end and then walla you have an adapter. Than, I clamped the filter down onto that and bolted it to the MAF throttle body, and that's all I did. The intake has an incredible throaty noise under load, but mostly because there is no tube to locate the filter more away from the engine, and all that hot air over there.


Yeah, I took a look at that, but didn't really like the idea of using that piece for the filter. Plus, I planned on removing the entire filter box, but ran out of time - not my car.


----------



## xlintel (May 18, 2004)

And if you guys want a REALLY cheap deal... I have a bunch of cone filters im selling... here's the link with all the info. if you're interested...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60446


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

xlintel said:


> And if you guys want a REALLY cheap deal... I have a bunch of cone filters im selling... here's the link with all the info. if you're interested...
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60446


10 Bux shipped if you take paypal I'll buy one tonite :cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xlintel said:


> And if you guys want a REALLY cheap deal... I have a bunch of cone filters im selling... here's the link with all the info. if you're interested...
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60446


i don't trust any filter other then k&n, many probably feel the same way.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Because there is no mention of what type of motor this writeup is for, and because it seems more like a general writeup, I'm going to move this to General.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sno said:


> i don't trust any filter other then k&n, many probably feel the same way.


HKS kicks ass too


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

dont mind FRAM, but recently switched to k&n, makes a better noise, and noticed quicker responce. im happy


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

WHAT MOTOR IS THIS FOR!?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Timbo said:


> WHAT MOTOR IS THIS FOR!?


its general
thats why Harris moved it


----------



## louisvilledrummer2k4 (Jun 9, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> dont mind FRAM, but recently switched to k&n, makes a better noise, and noticed quicker responce. im happy



I put on the Nismo and I am quite happy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

louisvilledrummer2k4 said:


> I put on the Nismo and I am quite happy.



where did you get it from? not to be a bitch, but if you got it from ebay, its fake.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i saw the nismo filter on ebay too and was going to buy it i know its fake but its got a built in velocity stack on it but i looks like you cant clean the filter it says "changeable filter element" is this true and could i clean it with a k&n recharge?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i saw the nismo filter on ebay too and was going to buy it i know its fake but its got a built in velocity stack on it but i looks like you cant clean the filter it says "changeable filter element" is this true and could i clean it with a k&n recharge?


depends
do you mean the cone or mushroom style?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it was the cone style filter that i saw


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah im trying to do that conversion but i cant find anyone that has it and one question..... "does it mater it the MAF sensor works or not? or what? im tring to see where i can get one and it would be helpfull if any one had a pic of it


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

oh and one more thing.........
"does the 'MAF' conversion go by a different name in stores or not?"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dragR240sx said:


> oh and one more thing.........
> "does the 'MAF' conversion go by a different name in stores or not?"


That should be MAF adaptor...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when i was looking for one i couldnt find it any where! the easyest thing to do is go on ebay and buy one of those $20 filter and adaptor "kits" yes yes everyone dont start yelling ebay RABLE RABLE RABLE! im not saying to use the filter, but just use the adaptor and bracket (if it comes with one) i, how ever, did use the filter and it was fine...........now i have a Place racing CAI.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can buy the adapter plate seperately for like $5 or something


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> when i was looking for one i couldnt find it any where! the easyest thing to do is go on ebay and buy one of those $20 filter and adaptor "kits" yes yes everyone dont start yelling ebay RABLE RABLE RABLE! im not saying to use the filter, but just use the adaptor and bracket (if it comes with one) i, how ever, did use the filter and it was fine...........now i have a Place racing CAI.


I got my adapater with a K&N filter off ebay, it was like 35 I believe for the b14.


----------

